# Schwinn Continental



## Ernbar (Oct 12, 2019)

My friend has a Kool Lemon Continental 10 speed and I noticed the entire front fork is chrome and not yellow. Did Schwinn make certain 70s Continentals with both the chrome and yellow forks?


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 12, 2019)

Chrome, no chrome or paint with chrome. *It all depends on the year. *My 61.5 is chrome and paint and my 62 is all chrome.


----------



## Roger Henning (Oct 13, 2019)

Also if a fork was bent and dealer replaced they came in chrome.  Roger


----------

